# The all mighty power of vocal music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

At first i did not beleive it but after lisening of Pérotin Gesualdo and hildegard i was flabbergeisted
by the hudge range singer have.

Pérotin is a ''force majeure'' the classical world had reckon whit, his vocal arrangement on the naxos disque music of leonin and pérotin, i was shock in splendor how these voice reach a hypnotic harmony
that carried you Inside notre dame cathedral yes it litteraly dose this .

I would says one of the best naxos i ever bought.

Then what about Gesualdo well his madrigals and tenebrae responsorie was and opener, i got to thanks a guys name Jérôme on TC, great job you know your classical dude.

Hildegard von Bingen in the end is less interresting than the two afored mention classical composer
not that i dont like her but the two other afored mention classical composer are more
bold than hildegard von Bingen,

Gesualdo and Pérotin really introduce me to the vocal world limits, perhaps i will try some Palestrina next who know where this adventure lead me.

and that about it :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

To me, the human voice (a good one that is well trained anyway) is the greatest musical instrument.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Just try Schnittke's Faust Cantata, Schoenberg's Book of the Hanging Gardens, Zimmermann's Die Soldaten... and you'll know vocal music!


----------

